# Tough day for Sophie :(



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

My wild little girl had her wings clipped today, she was spayed. We had it done with laser but I can't say it went easy at all! I heard from a lot of people what a breeze it was but I held her when they woke her up and she started to scream BLOODY murder...and wouldn't stop! The tech called for someone to bring her a tranquilizer but it never showed up.  We both held and comforted her for a long time, she eventually after what seemed like an eternity quited down some but kept on crying for at least a couple of hours. I know they can have a bad reaction to coming out of anesthesia mentally but I've always held my dogs when going under and then coming back up again for surgeries and never had them react like this. It was so horrible.

I really felt it was not only mental but also pain so talked them into giving her an injection and also an injection of cerenia for nausea as she was drooling and that did quiet her down a lot but not completely. 

I stayed with her there for a couple of hours past when they said we could go home just to be safe and have been home for a couple of hours now, she is not moving much she just sits in one place with her head down.  Right now she is under my chair just standing there kind of leaning against the chair leg not doing anything. 

I have offered her a very small bit of food in a small amount of water a few times and she is eating and drinking well. But feel just terrible about the awful day she had. This morning she was so happy, playing and being sillier than ever it was so hard taking her in. 

I had a minimally invasive hysterectomy this summer and really was a breeze, no pain or anything. Nothing like what poor Sophie is experiencing. I hope my sweet baby girl sleeps well tonight and feels a lot better in the morning! :frown2:


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

Poor Sophie, I hope she has a restful night and is better tomorrow.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, no, DeeDee, that is awful! You probably had an even harder time that Sophie did, because it is excruciating to have our pets hurt or scared or confused and we can't explain anything to them. How awful. I hope that Sophie, especially, can sleep, and that you can, too. Poor baby girl, I feel badly for her, too, and just know her from your posts.

So heartbreaking.

What a weird/terrifying reaction. Did the vet have anything to say to explain this?


----------



## Askavi (Nov 5, 2015)

Aww. Poor Sophie. I'm sure she'll be back to her regular flying self in no time.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

DeeDee - I'm so sorry to hear about Sophie's spay laser experience. What a brave little girl she is. She's so lucky to have you as her mama as you're taking such great care of her. Emmie sends some healing licks and woofs.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Oh Dee Dee I am so sorry Sophie had such a terrible experience and I know how horrific it was for you too. I have never heard of that before, so sad for you both. I hope Sophie feels better really soon and I hope you are not beating yourself up over having to do this. You did the right thing for her and she will be fine and will forget the whole thing. Healing thoughts.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Poor little girl. Hope she has a restful night and tomorrow will be a better day. Sweet dreams little one.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, I'm SO sorry to hear what a bad time Sophie had! While there was probably some pain involved, my bet is on the anesthesia. Kodi had a terrible time coming out of it... Cried and cried. And he WAS given pain meds very early in the game. The next morning, he was still very unhappy... Just sitting by my feet whimpering and whining. I gave him the pain pills I'd been given for him, and it didn't improve the situation at all. i called a good friend of mine who is a vet, to get her take on what was going on, and she said it was much more likely to be distress over feeling disoriented from the anesthesia than pain, considering the meds he was on. (And, of course, neutering a boy is not nearly as invasive a surgery as spaying is so he SHOULDN'T have been in that much pain)

The good news was that by the second day post op, he was back pretty close to normal, and by the third day, he was really fine. It IS so hard to see them so uncomfortable, though... No matter what the cause.

:lie:


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh DeeDee that would be so terribly upsetting. So very sorry Sophie had such a not happy day.  She was probably just disoriented when she woke up. Poor baby girl...Truffles slept when I brought her home. The next morning she was back to normal. I had to really watch she didn't play too much. Hoping Sophie gets lot's of rest tonight and is feeling better in the morning.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Dee Dee,
I'm so very sorry to hear about poor Sophie! I wasn't there when my dog was just waking up so I don't know how she reacted, but she was very restless for a couple of days, just couldn't find a comfortable position, and it was a while before she ate or drank. She sleeps with me so I was able to watch her constantly. We had someone with her constantly also during the day until she was herself. A little cotton onesie was her best friend. The stitches never bothered her so we didn't need the collar. Sophie will be as good as new in a few days, but your experience sounds terrible. All the best, Linda and Zoe


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Sorry you and Sophie had to go through that. I hope she had a good night and is feeling better today.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Feel bad both of you had to go through this, but I'm sure she'll be back to herself in no time.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I am just checking to see if you were able to post about how she is yet. I'll be checking in again tonight. I hope she is much improved today.


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

I hope by the time you read this that Sophie is back to herself. I'm sorry for her reaction. That's so distressing.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

So sorry you and Sophie had to go through such a stressful experience. I hope she heals quickly.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

So sorry to hear about Sophie. Wishing her a speedy recovery and back to her cute, sweet, adorable playful self.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Just checking in to see if Sophie is feeling better this morning.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh Dee Dee, I am so sorry! It breaks my heart that Sophie was reacting this way and how hard it was for you too. Poor baby Sophie. How is she now? Willow actually spent the night at the vet after her surgery. I sure hope she didn't go through what you described but they told me she was fine and mostly slept. I did have some pain pills for her and gave her some the first day or so. She wasn't her normal self and moved pretty slow after she came home but only for a day or so. Please let us know how she is doing.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks for sharing your experiences it helps to gauge what is to be expected with Sophie. She did sleep last night she sleeps on the bed anyway but I put a crate on the bed next to me until she's well again. But when I got her out this morning she still didn't want to move and even panted and shook some. I carried her out to potty in the rain and she just lay down with her chin in the wet grass. Still eating great though. I took her out later and she sat but didn't move from that spot. Called the vet and they are calling in a prescription for another pain med. She can't have her first dose until 2 pm since she had the injection yesterday. She also has discovered her incision today and has been bothering it so right now I have her on a bed at my feet with a towel wrapped around her tummy. I just gave her a bully stick though and am THRILLED she is laying there chewing away on it! No way she would have done that even this morning. Thankfully I work from home so can be with her 24/7. I was dreading having to keep her from running around like a crazy woman while she heals but now I can't wait for her to get to that point!


----------



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

So sorry to hear that she is having such a hard time. I am glad to think of her chewing her bully stick though. Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day for you both. Even my husband, who pays no attention to my forum postings, is asking about how Sophie is doing!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Good to hear Sophie is improving. I bet she will feel lot's better after her pain med. I was fortunate Truffles never noticed her incision. It's great that you can be with her 24/7. Get well wishes from us here little Sophie!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

That's so nice of your husband!  Thank you!
She actually has stopped chewing her bully and came the 3 ft to get into the bed under my desk here no way she would have done that this morning even. She's sound asleep in there she is looking way more comfortable. And she can have another pain pill now but will wait for her to wake up. Hoping she will recover really fast now! I miss my silly tasmanian devil girl. (although there will be no tasmanianing for a week or so lol)


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Oh noooooooooooo amiga Sophie, muchos besos :x mi novia! I ben dare dun dat, sorta :|. I no it not fun. But I was back too normal abter 2 or 3 days. U will be two! Hear is witches fur speedy recubery. 

tu siervo para siempre, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I just saw this -
Hope she's doing better. Hope she's getting lots of rest.
Poor little Sophie.
Henry and I will send good healing vibes.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Poor Sophie and poor you! But it does sound like she's turned the corner now. Hope that each day is better now!!!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Sophie says thanks she thinks she deserves every bit of attention and pity. She has not been up and around really but looking better to me. Sleeping like a little angel right now. I'll bet tomorrow she'll show a big change.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

how awful for you both! It's tough seeing our babies in pain. I'm so sorry she had to go through this...hope she is much better today!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Dee Dee, thanks for the update. Poor little girl! It's sounds like she is feeling better plus the meds have probably helped. We just feel so helpless when our little ones are in pain or afraid and don't understand what's going on! I remember when Foxy got spayed, so had the old fashioned kind. We brought her home the same day as the surgery. I can remember her just sitting there and whimpering all of that first day. Oh I felt so bad.

Have you thought about getting Sophie a onesie to keep her from licking the incision? That helped with Willow during the day, but we did resort to a cone at night. What did your vet say about a cone?


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

I haven't had to do the cone or onesie yet but may have to as she started last night and all of today suddenly panicking and races off to hide and will lick at her incision. So am sure she is reacting to a sudden sting of pain. She had that horrible bee sting this summer on the lower part of her tummy and boy did she carry on about that so am wondering if that is playing into her panic or if she is just a reactive little girl. At least now I know she can run around! Not letting her do much of course but she mainly was sitting or laying or standing and wouldn't walk for me, which she is still doing but now I see she CAN do it....

I would use a onesie before the cone definitely I did wrap a towel around her which seemed to work but wouldn't be as secure as the onesie if I were sleeping at night. 

She's finally back to sleep right now, I wasnt able to give her her pain med until a bit ago because the label said to "give 1/2 tablet by mouth twice a day (every 24 hours)" which made no sense...so erred on the side of too little of the meds than too much and didn't give her any til vet got back to me today. I was sure it should have been twice a day but wanted to be sure, and it was. argh. So she's got meds on board again hopefully a more peaceful day.

Poor little Foxy yes it's terrible when they hurt! Thankfully all the dogs on this forum have great parents to do the best for them I hate to think of all those that don't get proper care 

Sophie did grab the invoice from the spay this morning and started tugging on it as I was looking at it to get the number to call them so I think she's on the mend lol. I am missing her antics!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Wishing Sophie a better day tomorrow


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks Boomana me too...not fun seeing her panic run and hide she was even crying earlier. This spay thing is definitely not fun! I promised her we'll never get her spayed again


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Sure hope Sophie is feeling better tomorrow.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Thank you me too!


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi Dee Dee. How's Sophie today? Hope she's feeling better. Miss her fun adorable pictures!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Dee Dee said:


> She had that horrible bee sting this summer on the lower part of her tummy and boy did she carry on about that so am wondering if that is playing into her panic or if she is just a reactive little girl.
> 
> Sophie did grab the invoice from the spay this morning and started tugging on it as I was looking at it to get the number to call them so I think she's on the mend lol. I am missing her antics!


Sometimes I wonder if some dogs are more of a "drama queen" than others. I know Foxy would carry on like crazy if I even grazed her foot with my shoe. She would sound like I had tried to kill her! Now with Willow, I've stepped on her foot a couple of times and she has never yowled at all. Just jumps away from me with a look that says, "watch where you are going!".

That's funny that Sophie tried to snatch the vet's invoice! She was probably showing her anger at what happened to her!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Sometimes I wonder if some dogs are more of a "drama queen" than others. I know Foxy would carry on like crazy if I even grazed her foot with my shoe. She would sound like I had tried to kill her! Now with Willow, I've stepped on her foot a couple of times and she has never yowled at all. Just jumps away from me with a look that says, "watch where you are going!".
> 
> That's funny that Sophie tried to snatch the vet's invoice! She was probably showing her anger at what happened to her!


Not sure if I'd call it "drama queen". Dogs (and people) feel what they feel. I DO think it's possible that animals (and people) have different levels of pain tolerance.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> Not sure if I'd call it "drama queen". Dogs (and people) feel what they feel. I DO think it's possible that animals (and people) have different levels of pain tolerance.


That's true about different pain receptor levels in different people or critters. And I certainly didn't want to demean Sophie in any way. However, I do think that people (or maybe even dogs) will react differently based upon personalities, in addition to pain levels. Some people are stoic while others are attention seekers. I didn't mean to imply that Sophie is an attention seeker. I hope Dee Dee didn't take my post wrong.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Oh no offense taken whatsoever I've been telling her she's such a drama queen since this started lol. I agree with Karen about the pain intolerance I am sure Sophie isn't acting but she does seem to have a very low (physical or mental) pain threshold. Which isn't working for me since I freak out at every little thing anyway (not showing her I am though). I am dealing with it by ignoring her crazy behavior and being calm and nonchalant when she is calm. I am ticking off the hours until this will all be over I am a little worried this has changed her at some level and we'll have a lot of work to do to get her back if we can.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I wonder if Sophie just shows up at practice it might distract her with other dogs around? Poor little girl has never experienced pain before.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

That's a really good thought Heather. Maybe we should go to class tonight. Or at least go to a friends house or something. Change of scenery might do her good thanks for the idea!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I know it works with people so maybe with doggies too.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Our Leo has such a low pain tolerance that he spent the night in the animal ER for gas pains in his tummy! The Drs were trying to figure out what the heck was happening with this dog screaming in agony. $670.00 later they determined it was abdominal gas! After 5-6 additional though milder episodes, Leo now eats a different food and has been fine. 
He also screamed so loud when he received his 1st rabies booster injection at an outdoor rabies clinic that everyone of the 70 or so people and their dogs were silenced and some of the folks took their dogs and left! 
I think some of these little dogs just feel pain much more intensely.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Oh my! I think I would have had to go to the ER for some oxygen myself to see your baby screaming like that. So glad you found food that agrees with Leo so you won't have to go through that again. That's worse than the $400 + bill I paid the neurologist who did a full exam and xrays to figure out Sophie had been stung by a bee. She screamed bloody murder than too it does sound like our delicate little flowers require extra special handling.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dee Dee said:


> Oh no offense taken whatsoever I've been telling her she's such a drama queen since this started lol. I agree with Karen about the pain intolerance I am sure Sophie isn't acting but she does seem to have a very low (physical or mental) pain threshold. Which isn't working for me since I freak out at every little thing anyway (not showing her I am though). I am dealing with it by ignoring her crazy behavior and being calm and nonchalant when she is calm. I am ticking off the hours until this will all be over I am a little worried this has changed her at some level and we'll have a lot of work to do to get her back if we can.


I wouldn't borrow trouble yet! Give her time to get over this.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dee Dee said:


> That's a really good thought Heather. Maybe we should go to class tonight. Or at least go to a friends house or something. Change of scenery might do her good thanks for the idea!


I think that might be a good idea too. Have no expectations of her at all, but let her enjoy it if she wants to.


----------



## HavGracie (Feb 27, 2012)

Pucks104 said:


> Our Leo has such a low pain tolerance that he spent the night in the animal ER for gas pains in his tummy! The Drs were trying to figure out what the heck was happening with this dog screaming in agony. $670.00 later they determined it was abdominal gas! After 5-6 additional though milder episodes, Leo now eats a different food and has been fine.
> He also screamed so loud when he received his 1st rabies booster injection at an outdoor rabies clinic that everyone of the 70 or so people and their dogs were silenced and some of the folks took their dogs and left!
> I think some of these little dogs just feel pain much more intensely.


Evidently, Gracie has a low tolerance to pain too. In addition to how she reacted when she was spayed, not too long ago she had a bout of diarrhea for a couple of days, and I know she must have had gas pains with it. You could hear her insides gurgling, and she would try to run away from it and would shriek in pain. Poor little doggie -- hate to see them like that.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Ouch! Wonder if Hav's do tend to feel pain more than other breeds. My first 3 kids Dane and 2 longhaired doxies were very stoic. I am appreciating that now! It's no fun seeing our babies screaming. 

I didn't take her to class after all it's almost an hour away and I have tons of work plus she still isn't willing to move around a lot and has been panting, I am afraid she'd get too excited in class (she goes ballistic) and could pull something and be even more sore. I am though taking her out and sitting on the front porch with her periodically so she can breathe the wind and and see what the neighbors are doing. 

I have a hunch she's going to be twice as spoiled once she comes out of this lol. I will have to not give in too much but with those eyes.... *swoon*


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Dee Dee said:


> I will have to not give in too much but with those eyes.... *swoon*


:grin2: Most of you weren't born in the 50's and 60's when we called them "bedroom eyes." Our parents called them "doe eyes." Today we call them "Havanese eyes." :nerd:

I predict that Sophie will be back to her old/young self again in no time at all. But Dee Dee, Sophie has your number now. Ricky's Momi is mesmerized by his eyes! She fell for it hook, line, and sinker!

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I have only heard the "havanese scream" from Willow once. I accidently stepped on her foot pretty hard one time when we were walking past the neighbors, who were all outside in their yards. I got a lot of looks! It's a horrible scream! I do think though that my corgi's pain tolerance was lower than Willow's, or maybe she was not as stoic as Willow. Foxy was somewhat of a drama queen, I think. However, she managed the vet better than Willow. Foxy seemed to love the attention. Willow just shakes!

I'm sure that Sophie will be back to her old self soon. I'm sure she is tender at the incision site. I mean, after all, it's a cut in the flesh! Ouch!


----------



## Tward (Feb 16, 2016)

I am so sorry to hear Sophie is having such a hard time with her recovery. Poor baby girl and mommy too! It's so hard to see them in pain.  
Have you spoken directly to the vet since her surgery to let them know she's having such trouble? I tried to scan through all of the posts but couldn't find it anywhere that you had spoken to the vet. If not, I would definitely ask to speak with him/her. Even if she's has a low pain tolerance I would think she should have turned the corner with her recuperating. The laser surgery is suppose to be less painful than the scalpel version. Given her extreme reaction when she woke after surgery and her ongoing pain since, I might ask if anything unusual happened during the surgery that could warrant her reaction. It definitely could be that she is just taking a little longer to recover, but it doesn't hurt to check it out. I sure hope she's back to her silly self soon. Teresa


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

How is Sophie today, Dee Dee?


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

She is fantastic! Almost like her old self I'm doing my best to keep her from overdoing but she seems up for anything.  She's back to stealing socks and bubble wrap and trying to do zoomies. Such a huge change from yesterday even thanks for asking about her!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Great news!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

I just took her to the post office with me (I carry her in ladies at the counter like to see her) she seemed thrilled to be out of the house. We always go somewhere every day if only for a nice long walk so she has to be pretty stir crazy. I decided not to take her for a walk since she's been more active today since her surgery and thought I'd take it a little slower. But the Sophie attitude is definitely back.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

So glad it's over with!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Dee Dee said:


> IBut the Sophie attitude is definitely back.


:cheer2: I toll u sew! Dat Sophie is one tuff cookie monster!

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

😀😀So happy she's feeling better😀😀😀


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm glad it's over with and she's feeling better too for sure that was no fun!  
Ricky, Sophie is feeling good that you said she is a tough cookie because everyone kept telling us their dogs hardly knew they were spayed, and maybe Sophie was a little bit of a wussy. Now she can tell them that Ricky says they are wrong! LOL.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm sooooo glad to hear that Sophie is back!! She had us all a little worried. She's not a wussy. She's a diva!:x


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Yes that's a much better word! LOL. Diva! (and maybe a little wussy)


----------

